# Toshiba 57h84



## Padreruf (Sep 23, 2010)

Wonderful television with one problem -- when connected to TW digital cable box it does not receive stereo signal. If I select "antenna" rather than "dtv" as input, then I get stereo, but no HD picture. Help...have gone over manual and tried everything. Tech folks at TW are no help...have no clue. I am connected to the proper outlets and inputs as far as I can tell...even upgraded connection cables to best quality. Would HDMI do anything?


----------



## amerillove (Feb 9, 2010)

i have a cable that just the r/w/y that is skinnier. i plugged that into the xbox and right into the dazzle. then i used the HDMI from my xbox to my tv.

this makes sense and would easily be able to work.

BUT. once the HDMI is plugged into the xbox and it is turned on, it will only output through the HDMI not through both the hdmi and y/r/w cable.


----------

